# Another near assault caught on YouTube!



## cloggsy (27 Jul 2011)

See here!


----------



## BSRU (27 Jul 2011)

He needs locking up for a while, quite funny how his mate pissed off and just left him.


----------



## gaz (27 Jul 2011)

What a nasty piece of work. It looks like he didn't get the full numberplate so it will be hard to track down the drive and thus making it hard to track down this nasty piece of work.

for those who are lazy
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5PqTlvfavM[/media]


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jul 2011)

All mouth - sooner or later he will be decked by someone.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2011)

wow


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jul 2011)

Damn, he didn't win on the teeth lottery, did he! Flat cap drivers, eh?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2011)

Classic! Was there a hint of Burberry about his headwear? Why do they always strut about with their arms flapping like demented penguins?


----------



## abo (28 Jul 2011)

Here's a tip: you see someone storming towards you like that *get off the bike*, you can least use it to hide behind.

Gives you a stable platform for getting the first punch in too


----------



## gambatte (28 Jul 2011)

and if they can trace the guy and say they've not enough evidence for assault - surely they've got enough for 'no seatbelt' as 5 seconds after the pass he's got his full upper body out of the window.


----------



## RedRider (28 Jul 2011)

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvoKuQPVEdU[/media]


----------



## GrasB (28 Jul 2011)

I agree with ado, getting off your bike in a situation like that is a very good idea. Also using any object or physical deterrent in a non-threatening way can also be useful, such as adjusting/making sure the your lock on the bike is secure if you have a frame mounted D-lock.

The one time someone decided to have a go in person they got out the car & started walking towards me I lent my bike up against a lamp post & took my jacket off. They arrived just as I was getting my arm warmers & jersey out of my panniers. When I turned round to face them they kinda stopped in their tracks... white compression wear is great for showing up/off muscle definition .


----------



## Red Light (28 Jul 2011)

Should have asked him if he needed a lift at the end


----------



## PBancroft (28 Jul 2011)

Red Light said:


> Should have asked him if he needed a lift at the end



Kind of agree with that.


----------



## davefb (28 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvoKuQPVEdU[/media]





OT

niice but must admit quite like this cover

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkXI7u9PyyU[/media]




depressing that we have to discuss 'why not get the d-lock ready'


----------



## BentMikey (28 Jul 2011)

abo said:


> Here's a tip: you see someone storming towards you like that *get off the bike*, you can least use it to hide behind.
> 
> Gives you a stable platform for getting the first punch in too



Yeah, that and hold the bike up on its rear wheel, keeping it between you and assailant.


----------



## subaqua (28 Jul 2011)

what else can you expect in Romford.


----------



## beanzontoast (28 Jul 2011)

I think you did well to keep calm and defuse the situation. It was clearly very upsetting. I would have been shaking.


----------



## martynjc1977 (28 Jul 2011)

Think I would have seen red and flattened the fool. People like flat cap wearing bottom feeder just dont know who they are messing with, and are stupid enough to take on strangers who could well take there head off.


----------



## SquareDaff (28 Jul 2011)

Oh what a hard man!  From my experience the ones to watch aren't the ones that need to show everyone "how hard they are" but the quiet ones!


----------



## cloggsy (28 Jul 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Oh what a hard man!  From my experience the ones to watch aren't the ones that need to show everyone "how hard they are" but the quiet ones!



+1


----------



## benb (28 Jul 2011)

His behaviour was outrageous, but I have watched this 5 times, and I just can't see what sparked him off.
Usually, even though utterly unjustified, there is a reason or event that triggered it.


----------



## gambatte (28 Jul 2011)

benb said:


> His behaviour was outrageous, but I have watched this 5 times, and I just can't see what sparked him off.
> Usually, even though utterly unjustified, there is a reason or event that triggered it.



Birth?


----------



## kedab (28 Jul 2011)

gambatte said:


> Birth?



 that and too much/not enough cocaine - sad little man. you did do well to stay as calm as you did - should you be unlucky enough to encounter another degenerate, definitely get off the bike. you need to give yourself some chance of self defence.

hopefully he'll have upset/threatened/assaulted others who will see the vid and know who he is and shop the little brat.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (28 Jul 2011)

beanzontoast said:


> I think you did well to keep calm and defuse the situation. It was clearly very upsetting. I would have been shaking.



My heart was racing just watching the clip! I've had one situation where someone got out of their car and squared up to me, and it took a long time for me to calm down, because the 'fight or flight' mechanism kicks in. It's a horrible feeling and stays with you for quite a while.

I hope the poster takes this to the police and for once, they take it seriously.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Oh what a hard man!  From my experience the ones to watch aren't the ones that need to show everyone "how hard they are" but the quiet ones!



+2


----------



## moralcrusader (28 Jul 2011)

Well, it is school hols isn't it. Looks like he's still trying to pass Year 10...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

moralcrusader said:


> Well, it is school hols isn't it. Looks like he's still trying to pass Year 10...





I also love the fast that his "mates" just left him to it. One day he will do it to the wrong guy and he will get the kicking of his life. Not advocating that, it's more of a prophecy.


----------



## crumpetman (28 Jul 2011)

I reckon the nut case passenger misheard *kmcyc* and thought he had said something abusive. Still no reason to get out of the car and make a grab at him. 

I have had similar where someone has overtaken me and I have said something non abusive like "that was a bit close!" only for them to slow/stop ahead and shout "what the **** did you say to me?!?!?!?" and when I repeat it they go "oh" and drive off.


----------



## gambatte (28 Jul 2011)

Makes you wonder if this nutter was acting just as aggro in the car. Think of it this way. If you had a passenger(loon) like that, top body hanging out of the car, shouting expletives etc. If he said "let me out", would you say "calm down" or think "thank ****, I can get rid", drop him off and bugger off sharpish?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

gambatte said:


> Makes you wonder if this nutter was acting just as aggro in the car. Think of it this way. If you had a passenger(loon) like that, top body hanging out of the car, shouting expletives etc. If he said "let me out", would you say "calm down" or think "thank ****, I can get rid", drop him off and bugger off sharpish?



Personally I'd have "helped" him out of the window


----------



## smiorgan (28 Jul 2011)

Woah - sympathies to the chap who ran into this trouble. I can't see what would have started that.

Not a near assault, it is common assault

_This is any act by which a person intentionally or recklessly causes another to apprehend immediate unlawful violence. Such an act must be with the intent being calculated in that persons mind to cause apprehension or fear in the mind of the victim._

Also, some of us probably think we're fit, hard persons of action who would rise to an event with similar vigor - but the truth is that unless you're trained for this sort of thing the thug will have the upper hand (because they've "trained" for it - if they're prepared to get out of a car in broad daylight and threaten a stranger, they've been in a few fights themselves).

I'm a big chap and I do all sorts of boxing and combatives, and I still reckon there's a good chance I would freeze up.


----------



## cd365 (28 Jul 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Oh what a hard man!  From my experience the ones to watch aren't the ones that need to show everyone "how hard they are" but the quiet ones!



I have known quite a few people who like to show everyone how hard they are because they get a kick out of being thought that way, and they truly are hard! But I also know hard people people who would only fight when pushed.

You cannot tell from someone's mannerisms if they can fight or not!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

cd365 said:


> I have known quite a few people who like to show everyone how hard they are because they get a kick out of being thought that way, and they truly are hard! But I also know hard people people who would only fight when pushed.
> 
> You cannot tell from someone's mannerisms if they can fight or not!



All I will say is in my experience if someone makes to throw a punch but doesn't his heart is not in it.


----------



## subaqua (28 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> All I will say is in my experience if someone makes to throw a punch but doesn't his heart is not in it.



sometimes the brain actually regains control over the redmist before the punch gets swung. there have been plenty of times the brain has reminded me that i will be bubbas best friend if the punch happens just as i have started the process of taking a swing. 

thankfully I am a bit older and wiser now and just laugh at "thugs" when they try it on. if that doesn't work then i get loud and can look very very nasty.


----------



## Melonfish (28 Jul 2011)

smiorgan said:


> Woah - sympathies to the chap who ran into this trouble. I can't see what would have started that.
> 
> Not a near assault, it is common assault
> 
> ...



I was going to say, him grabbing the OP was section 39 assault clear cut case.
i'm in the same boat as you, i'm not a small lad but hell, i was scared from the bloody video, an afterthought is my aikido training but hell i think i'd have frozen up there.

to the OP, if you don' report this to the police i think i will, that is clear cut assault m8, please please report it immediately, you will undoubtedly save the next poor soul from this horrible man, think back to how scared you were when he grabbed you and think about the next person who he may actually be hitting...
pete


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

subaqua said:


> sometimes the brain actually regains control over the redmist before the punch gets swung. there have been plenty of times the brain has reminded me that i will be bubbas best friend if the punch happens just as i have started the process of taking a swing.
> 
> thankfully I am a bit older and wiser now and just laugh at "thugs" when they try it on. if that doesn't work then i get loud and can look very very nasty.



True. In this case I have a feeling he expected the cyclist to run cycle away and then when he didn't felt he had to do something to protect his macho image. I might be wrong of cause (It does happen, especially on days with Y in them  )


----------



## MichaelM (28 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvoKuQPVEdU[/media]




R.G.D. - excellent stuff. I'm off to listen to some of his stuff right now begining with "I Belong to the Band."


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

Melonfish said:


> to the OP, if you don' report this to the police i think i will, that is clear cut assault m8, please please report it immediately, you will undoubtedly save the next poor soul from this horrible man, think back to how scared you were when he grabbed you and think about the next person who he may actually be hitting...
> pete



+1


----------



## BentMikey (28 Jul 2011)

Melonfish said:


> I was going to say, him grabbing the OP was section 39 assault clear cut case.
> i'm in the same boat as you, i'm not a small lad but hell, i was scared from the bloody video, an afterthought is my aikido training but hell i think i'd have frozen up there.
> 
> to the OP, if you don' report this to the police i think i will, that is clear cut assault m8, please please report it immediately, you will undoubtedly save the next poor soul from this horrible man, think back to how scared you were when he grabbed you and think about the next person who he may actually be hitting...
> pete




FYI, the OP and the videographer are not one and the same person. If you want to speak to kmcyc, best to comment on the video directly.


----------



## gaz (28 Jul 2011)

The OP is not the person in the video.


----------



## doog (28 Jul 2011)

That bloke should get identified easily enough, even the CPS would struggle not to proceed on that evidence. Appreciate that the OP isnt the victim but I really hope the victim does report .


----------



## moralcrusader (28 Jul 2011)

doog said:


> That bloke should get identified easily enough, even the CPS would struggle not to proceed on that evidence. Appreciate that the OP isnt the victim but I really hope the victim does report .



I have my doubts about the CPS, but given that the scenario and video is almost exactly the same as that incident in Manchester (?) earlier in the year, you'd hope they'd consider it.


----------



## Melonfish (28 Jul 2011)

BentMikey said:


> FYI, the OP and the videographer are not one and the same person. If you want to speak to kmcyc, best to comment on the video directly.






gaz said:


> The OP is not the person in the video.



Ah, i shall post on YT immediately then 
TO THE INTERMANETS!


----------



## itchyrider (28 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvoKuQPVEdU[/media]


 Yep


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Jul 2011)

smiorgan said:


> Woah - sympathies to the chap who ran into this trouble. *I can't see what would have started that.*



I can...I think

It's that effect when people shout out of moving vehicles, but in reverse (the effect, not the direction of travel)

I *think* that "You're on camera" translated as "You're a self-gratification artist" - or along those lines

This is not to excuse..just my theory on why it escalated


----------



## JonnyBlade (28 Jul 2011)

He was one nasty SOB. I'm glad the cyclist didn't make a bad manoeuvre cos that guy was just looking for any excuse to savage somebody. 6 fingered knuckle draggers are to be avoided at all costs


----------



## downfader (28 Jul 2011)

Several public order offences there.. imo. KMCYC has been threatened before in a similar way iirc and already said something of the Police's lack of interest. I agree about the Manchester case, this should prompt them to investigate a little further, question is: will be report it given past experience?

Makes you wonder how many people end up in similar circumstances and are also put off reporting.


----------



## gaz (28 Jul 2011)

KMCYC just let me know that he has reported it and has just finished doing a length statement on it.
Unfortunately, as feared, he didn't get the full numberplate but he has been told that the police will do the best they can to source local cctv and see if they can get the details.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> KMCYC just let me know that he has reported it and has just finished doing a length statement on it.
> Unfortunately, as feared, he didn't get the full numberplate but he has been told that the police will do the best they can to source local cctv and see if they can get the details.


As good as could be expected I guess.


----------



## Ste T. (28 Jul 2011)

Ha ha, the big book of British smiles


----------



## benb (29 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> KMCYC just let me know that he has reported it and has just finished doing a length statement on it.
> Unfortunately, as feared, he didn't get the full numberplate but he has been told that the police will do the best they can to source local cctv and see if they can get the details.



Could do better.
I'm pretty sure that they've got a vehicle database that allows wildcard searches. So they could search for the make model and colour against the partial plate. There can't be that many.


----------



## cloggsy (29 Jul 2011)

At least it's been reported; I think with the mug-shot of the idiot being caught on camera, he'll be banged to rights. As it wasn't the car driver who had any involvement, I doubt the car reg really makes any difference...


----------



## gambatte (29 Jul 2011)

Unless they need the car reg to stick him with a fine for a seatbelt violation too?


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Jul 2011)

The thug might be identified from dental records. 

Though it doesn't look like he uses one  .


----------



## Dronespace (29 Jul 2011)

That wasn't a near assault, that _was_ an assault, the maniac passenger grabbed hold of the cyclist's bike. 

IMO, kmcyc (the cyclist) did the right thing by keeping as calm as possible. If he started reacting to the man then I wouldn't be surprised if the passenger would have hit him, as he did have his fist to his face after all. In addition he was threatening kmcyc as well.

With clear video footage I hope the police find that **** and throw the book at him.


----------



## XmisterIS (29 Jul 2011)

Just a thought, but ... if the guy on the bike hadn't shouted back, I don;t think the incident would have happened at all.

My rule of thumb is that if I'm not prepared to go all the way, I don't retaliate at all. So if some one-braincell-knobber shouts at me and I don't feel like fighting, I just ignore it.

To this day, and touch wood, I have never been aggressively confronted by someone when I didn't respond at all to any of their beeping/swearing/etc.

I have only ever had aggro off people when I've shouted back to give as good as I got. In each of those cases I was fully prepared to punch the f**k out of them. I don't do that anymore, because it can have consequences in law. (i.e. you can get done for GBH if you slam someone, no matter how much of a knobber they are!)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 Jul 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Just a thought, but ... if the guy on the bike hadn't shouted back, I don;t think the incident would have happened at all.
> 
> My rule of thumb is that if I'm not prepared to go all the way, I don't retaliate at all. So if some one-braincell-knobber shouts at me and I don't feel like fighting, I just ignore it.
> 
> ...



That is a very valid point indeed.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Just a thought, but ... if the guy on the bike hadn't shouted back, I don;t think the incident would have happened at all.



Why stop there with the altercation avoidance time travel? If the cyclist had chosen to travel by train the entire incident would have been averted.


----------



## downfader (29 Jul 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Just a thought, but ... if the guy on the bike hadn't shouted back, I don;t think the incident would have happened at all.
> 
> My rule of thumb is that if I'm not prepared to go all the way, I don't retaliate at all. So if some one-braincell-knobber shouts at me and I don't feel like fighting, I just ignore it.
> 
> ...



Trouble is you can keep stum for ages, and then you get days where everyone seems to act like a complete c*ck. So you naturally lose your rag, the final straw has been placed and the camel's back broken.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2011)

[QUOTE 1482504"]
Bit of a leap there. I think the point was a good one.
[/quote]

It's creeping determinism MrP. If the cyclist had studiously ignored the abuse and had still been threatened by the near-berserker, people would, well meaningly of course, suggested the following courses of action: he should have deployed a friendly wave when confroned with the shouts, or chosen a few placatory/emollient words, or he should have gone around the left of the RaB, or avoided it completely, etc etc etc.


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Jul 2011)

400bhp said:


> All mouth - sooner or later he will be decked by someone.




Yup, If you look at the still at 2.20 you can see he aint a professional fighter by the way he holds a fist.

Sooner or later he will try that with someone that is, and they will re-arrange those loverly teeth he has.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jul 2011)

Is everybody on CC a cage fighter?


----------



## downfader (30 Jul 2011)

Origamist said:


> It's creeping determinism MrP. If the cyclist had studiously ignored the abuse and had still been threatened by the near-berserker, people would, well meaningly of course, suggested the following courses of action: he should have deployed a friendly wave when confroned with the shouts, or chosen a few placatory/emollient words, or he should have gone around the left of the RaB, or avoided it completely, etc etc etc.



TBH I agree with you. Like I said earlier you get those days where everyone seems to be out to get you, once in the blue moon. Or you'll clear your throat only for someone to think you've grunted at them...



slowmotion said:


> Is everybody on CC a cage fighter?




I think theres some ex martial artists, remember a thread on it a long while back. Did a tiny bit of chinese boxing when a lad and into my early 20s. You do meet guys who if confronted by fellas like that flat-capped, probably bald, knob end will seem small and meek but will happily torture the hell out of him for for the "sheer fun of it!"

I also knew a guy who was a scaffolder, big lad, placid, drove a micra of all things. Some guy took exception to him one day and blocked him off and got out exactly like this fella. Scaffolder gets out to calm the guy down and placate him (had witnesses as it even went to court) and roadrager throws a load of punches so Scaffolder decks him. Single punch, spark out. Ambulance and everything.

I would not advocate anyone just throwing punches at random aggressors. You never know how lucky you'll be. It could all go horribly wrong.


----------



## Ellis456 (30 Jul 2011)

What is it about these people to behave like this I really fail to understand, it's as if you have raped/murdered their daughter!, there just so much anger/rage, is it because there stressed out sitting in a box? and just use us a a take out stress object?. Barbaric really is, this is the part I hate about cycling, abuse for no reason when there in the wrong, something has to change no cyclist should be threatened like this!. In the US they wouldnt do this if you can carry a gun in some states.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Jul 2011)

Ellis456 said:


> What is it about these people to behave like this I really fail to understand, it's as if you have raped/murdered their daughter!, there just so much anger/rage, is it because there stressed out sitting in a box? and just use us a a take out stress object?. Barbaric really is, this is the part I hate about cycling, abuse for no reason when there in the wrong, something has to change no cyclist should be threatened like this!. In the US they wouldnt do this if you can carry a gun in some states.



Drugs, mental health problems, no moral guidance, no fear of a much weakened law enforcement services, a mixture of all four? Who knows to be honest.


----------



## Cow Pie (31 Jul 2011)

I had almost the same thing happen to me in Nottingham a week ago. Passenger didn't like me sitting in the ASL stopping the formula 1 start they were obviously planning.

Headed back towards me at the next lights ranting, raving and throwing a pasty towards me (not sure on the flavour but I believe it was a Greggs). Then started windmilling about 10 feet from me. It was actually funny to see in retrospect.

Unfortunately it did not end well for him but all the witnesses asked if I was okay whilst matey bimbled back to the van checking his rhesus factor.
His chauffeur strangely failed to make an appearance but did at least put his hazards on.

Normal member of society 1 - 0 Nut job.

"_all the chairs were there but half of them were rockers"._


----------



## Ellis456 (31 Jul 2011)

Cow Pie said:


> I had almost the same thing happen to me in Nottingham a week ago. Passenger didn't like me sitting in the ASL stopping the formula 1 start they were obviously planning.
> 
> Headed back towards me at the next lights ranting, raving and throwing a pasty towards me (not sure on the flavour but I believe it was a Greggs). Then started windmilling about 10 feet from me. It was actually funny to see in retrospect.
> 
> ...






Wow littering as well, they areally are low of the low!.


----------



## Jonathing (31 Jul 2011)

I have absolutely no idea what happened in that video, it's like someone (rather expertly) cut two pieces of unrelated film together.
It does worry me sometimes that people like this are allowed into the community without 2:1 care.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Jul 2011)

[QUOTE 1482514"]
Is it me, or does he virtually climb out of the car while it's still moving away from the cyclist?
[/quote]

It isn't you.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Jul 2011)

[QUOTE 1482516"]
His cap must be glued on.
[/quote]

I thought Pikeys were born with caps on.


----------



## steve52 (31 Jul 2011)

Ellis456 said:


> What is it about these people to behave like this I really fail to understand, it's as if you have raped/murdered their daughter!, there just so much anger/rage, is it because there stressed out sitting in a box? and just use us a a take out stress object?. Barbaric really is, this is the part I hate about cycling, abuse for no reason when there in the wrong, something has to change no cyclist should be threatened like this!. In the US they wouldnt do this if you can carry a gun in some states.



i think the rage is because of there inability to suceed at anything lol ie they have just enough brains to realise they are loosers


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Jul 2011)

steve52 said:


> i think the rage is because of there inability to suceed at anything lol ie they have just enough brains to realise they are loosers



You credit his with that much brain power??? Very generous of you


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Jul 2011)

reiver said:


> Wouldn't it be good justice if they sent this lunatic out to serve his time in one of those communal cells in America, and he shared that cell with a whole load of well hung, well muscled enormous black guys. They could show him the true meaning of the word "bitch" Of course for obvious safety reasons they would need to punch his teeth out first.



I like your thinking


----------



## BentMikey (31 Jul 2011)

reiver said:


> The use of the word "Bitch" by the lunatic in the vid; Is this nasty american term creeping into our vocabulary now? Never heard anyone use it here, but it was used extensively in that excellent Jimmy Mcgovern story about bullying amongst our soldiers.



Dan OK thought I was a bitch, but he turned out to be my bitch.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (1 Aug 2011)

slowmotion said:


> Classic! Was there a hint of Burberry about his headwear? Why do they always strut about with their arms flapping like demented penguins?




What?!?! You couldn't see the invisble carpets he was carrying?


----------



## gaz (2 Aug 2011)

It's made it onto The Sun

BTW i don't read the sun, it appeared in a google alert


----------



## downfader (2 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> It's made it onto The Sun
> 
> BTW i don't read the sun, it appeared in a google alert




Used to read that paper. Not so much now after "the scandals"... 

But yes, he's in there. I notice they've written "cycle rage" or some other slightly misleading headline. Will be interesting to see the comments and pick out who has actually read the article.


----------



## davefb (2 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> It's made it onto The Sun
> 
> BTW i don't read the sun, it appeared in a google alert



jeez

i love the logic in the comments

'well , he was so angry that cyclist MUST have done something to upset him'


so its STILL the cyclists fault!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> It's made it onto The Sun
> 
> BTW i don't read the sun, it appeared in a google alert



The comments are pro cycling for once as well. Do we have an ally in The Sun?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Aug 2011)

davefb said:


> jeez
> 
> i love the logic in the comments
> 
> ...



The comments I read were all for punching the Chavs lights out and locking him up.


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2011)

Luckily most of the sun posters appear to be rational  but you still get the odd muppet trying to justify the assault


----------



## cloggsy (2 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> It's made it onto The Sun
> 
> BTW i don't read the sun, it appeared in a google alert



On the positive side; maybe the Police might act on it now eh?


----------



## gambatte (3 Aug 2011)

Sun got this in the right place?

 

thought the tits were normally on page 3?


----------



## Ellis456 (4 Aug 2011)

This was on one of the TV news channels today, was in a cafe and everyone was watching it, seems to have got a lot of attention now. BBC I think or sky news.


----------



## crazy580 (4 Aug 2011)

It was on BBC London just now.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Aug 2011)

Aye, was just on the 10pm bbc news too, along with a collision near me and magnatoms truck incident. The report said the police are now treating it as a public order offence?


----------



## davehann (4 Aug 2011)

even better.
hold the stem in lead hand and the sest post in the other. carry the bike with the big ring at neck height as they walk towwards you 
that is usually enough to fend off angry ****wits!


----------



## cloggsy (5 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> The report said the police are now treating it as a public order offence?



It was an assault; the 'lout' got hold of him with one hand whilst cocking his fist with the other... He also 'offered violence' verbally; making the cyclist believe he was going to get hit...

Unbelievable!


----------



## Origamist (5 Aug 2011)

Looks bona fide - Gaz and BM could make a fortune!




> Hi All,
> 
> I hope it is ok for me to do this and does not go against any forum rules!
> 
> ...


----------



## gaz (5 Aug 2011)

Origamist said:


> Looks bona fide - Gaz and BM could make a fortune!


Where was that posted? Probably worth looking into.


----------



## Origamist (5 Aug 2011)

BR and CW fora.


----------



## downfader (5 Aug 2011)

Origamist said:


> Looks bona fide - Gaz and BM could make a fortune!




You would need to go through the Channel 5 and Sky websites to make sure thats really the production company they used imo. 

I also think people should refrain from making money off helmet cam footage. We do this because we want the roads to be safer, to raise a profile of issues, or as an "insurance policy" of evidence if something does go wrong. 

Didn't the Info Commisioner say we cant make money from the clips anyway? That it would require licensing of some sort?


----------



## gaz (5 Aug 2011)

downfader said:


> You would need to go through the Channel 5 and Sky websites to make sure thats really the production company they used imo.
> 
> I also think people should refrain from making money off helmet cam footage. We do this because we want the roads to be safer, to raise a profile of issues, or as an "insurance policy" of evidence if something does go wrong.
> 
> Didn't the Info Commisioner say we cant make money from the clips anyway? That it would require licensing of some sort?


It's a tricky one.
I got the impression that if you did make money then it will fall under a different section of the DPA as it would no longer be classed as personal use. That doesn't necessarily mean a license is involved but you will probably need to get signatures from all parties involved. Which isn't going to happen 

But if you look at how filming for TV shows etc.. is done on the roads then a license is required before filming can even start. I don't know enough about that license to say if we would need it.

I think you make a good point about why we started doing this in the first place. And selling the rights to our footage to someone and not knowing what it will be used for is not the best thing. At least if we own the rights then we have a certain level of control as to how it is used (i say certain level of control as I've had my footage used on TV and not had anyone ask me.)


----------



## roadrunner20 (5 Aug 2011)

i am very suprised no one in the cars didnt honk or at least stop and help shows what a sad state we coming to to be honest.

if people actually helped others we wouldnt have such idiots like that bloke being able to get away with that sort of abuse on other members of the public.


----------



## Tinuts (6 Aug 2011)

Origamist said:


> Looks bona fide - Gaz and BM could make a fortune!


The number given is the same as that on their website. May give this one a look.


----------



## Tinuts (6 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> At least if we own the rights then we have a certain level of control as to how it is used (i say certain level of control as I've had my footage used on TV and not had anyone ask me.)


Pretty sure that if you post it on YouTube you no longer own the rights.


----------



## Tinuts (6 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> The report said the police are now treating it as a public order offence?


It was clearly *assault*. Try doing that to any copper and you'll very swiftly find yourself caged in the back of a Police van being taken back to the station where you will most certainly be charged.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (6 Aug 2011)

Tinuts said:


> Pretty sure that if you post it on YouTube you no longer own the rights.



I publish mine under the Creative Commons Attribution License. Anyone has the right to re-use my videos provided they state clearly the origin and apply the same restrictions on any derivative work. I want my videos to get the widest audience possible in order to raise awareness, and have no delusions about getting rich and famous on them anyway.


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

@ cloggsy. Hi. Are you the same cloggsy from Manchester who is a bicycle messenger with the custum frame ?


----------



## cloggsy (6 Aug 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> @ cloggsy. Hi. Are you the same cloggsy from Manchester who is a bicycle messenger with the custum frame ?



No mate; there's only one Cloggsy. Me 

I've been called Cloggsy since 1978 

I've never been a cycle messenger & never been to Manchester


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2011)

Tinuts said:


> Pretty sure that if you post it on YouTube you no longer own the rights.



I'm not quite sure that is right. I certainly can't find anything on youtube that says that but i also can't find anything that says differently.


----------

